# Video of Model 3 Prototypes from reveal night



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Somehow I had never seen this video before.
These people (from CleanTechnica) were not going for a test ride, but instead were standing at various spots along the test drive route, taking video & pictures. These provide some nice, different angles of the cars.


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

garsh said:


> Somehow I had never seen this video before.
> These people (from CleanTechnica) were not going for a test ride, but instead were standing at various spots along the test drive route, taking video & pictures. These provide some nice, different angles of the cars.


@MelindaV said it was one of her favorite. I didn't see it either till she posted it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

KennethK said:


> @MelindaV said it was one of her favorite. I didn't see it either till she posted it.


I have seen this one, but it's not the one I mentioned as a favorite  at least the one I am thinking of is ride alone one with Doug Field (the one with MotorTrend I think)


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> Somehow I had never seen this video before.(...)These provide some nice, different angles of the cars.


I did, @garsh , yet thank you very much for posting it today... it's been so long already and I can't get tired of seeing both alphas driving back and forth... The car was a real beauty as is so it's fine by me if they didn't change anything besides the tweak to make the trunk more accessible.
Maybe it's just me but I was getting the impression the matte black was accelerating a bit faster coming out of the gate... I thought the two alphas had the same battery size, no?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Maybe it's just me but I was getting the impression the matte black was accelerating a bit faster coming out of the gate... I thought the two alphas had the same battery size, no?


it's probably just the difference in the driver. I can guarantee I would take off slower than @Red Sage would in an equally optioned car 
(antidotal based on prior comments by RS's of passengers fearing for their life)


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

This is the entire Cleantechnica article, written by Zach Shahan, from which the abridged video is taken from. It includes good reminders on why Model ≡ will occupy such a paramount place in automotive history! There will definitely be a 'before' and 'after' Model ≡!!
https://cleantechnica.com/2017/04/0...ideo-cleantechnica-exclusive-unveiling-night/


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> it's probably just the difference in the driver. I can guarantee I would take off slower than @Red Sage would in an equally optioned car
> (antidotal based on prior comments by RS's of passengers fearing for their life)


I swear... I have never killed a passenger... yet.

Strange thing is...? My Buddies are all much wilder drivers than I am... And I feel just fine when they are behind the wheel.


----------



## SnoopyTesla (Aug 6, 2017)

I love the lights and fog lights. Nice and bright. With so many daytime videos and reviews, I was wondering what the lights looked like.

Thanks.


----------

